# Band-saw fun



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I went and got some bolts for leveling my bandsaw, I'll put some wedge anchors in tomorrow and lock it to my garage floor.

Alot of potential is about go kinetic when I get the replacement motor and get the carbide blades on!

This is the jig I made for resawing logs:
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/...w Sled for my Rikon 18in/?albumview=slideshow

This is what I got done with the one Timberwolf blade thus far and some of the wood I have in waiting:
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m137/gerbermike/Woodworking/Bandsaw Resawing/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's nice....you'll save lots of money on wood now....

Question....If you are sawing say 1 inch thick, how do you move it for the next 1 inch cut?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

These pics of the sled are much better than viewing on the phone......my eyes can see it well here....  
Good job on the jig and resawing Mike. The cedar is beautiful. 
Seeing the mesquite reminds me, I didn't think to offer you some of the small logs I still have from Sanddollar's delivery. Maybe next time.



Pasadena1944 said:


> Question....If you are sawing say 1 inch thick, how do you move it for the next 1 inch cut?


Take a close look at pictures 4 and about 9/10. You'll see he has slots in the bottom piece and adjustment bolts in the back of the braces.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a very nice setup you got now.

Let's see, I need a piece of Mesquite 1/2" x 24" square LOL


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Please give some feedback on the carbide blades after use resawing. I've almost done it many times but keep thinking they won't stand up to the dirt/sand in the bark long enough to justify the extra cost.
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dang, that's quite a post to draw biggreen out of hiding. You are to be congratulated.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> That's nice....you'll save lots of money on wood now....
> 
> Question....If you are sawing say 1 inch thick, how do you move it for the next 1 inch cut?


To answer your question sir:





I just got through putting the Lenox Carbide tipped Trimaster 1"x.035" x 142" x 2/3tpi blade on my 18" Rikon. This thing cuts everything like butter.

This log is green elm that I got from Hooked about a month ago (THANKS AGO!!!). I had just got through cutting a much taller side cut, then rotated the log 90


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> That's nice....you'll save lots of money on wood now....
> 
> Question....If you are sawing say 1 inch thick, how do you move it for the next 1 inch cut?


To answer your question sir:





I just got through putting the Lenox Carbide tipped Trimaster .035" x 142" x 2/3tpi blade on my 18" Rikon. This thing cuts everything like butter.

This log is green elm that I got from Hooked about a month ago (THANKS AGAIN!!!). I had just got through cutting a much taller side cut, then rotated the log 90deg on my resawing sled to make some quarter sawn cuts.

As you can see... like butter.

I have quite a bit more to cut, so I'll let you know if the $192(ish) I paid for it at www.toolcenter.com was worth it. so far, I would say an emphatic yes.

I'll let you know how it holds up to all I have planned for it:









To save wear on the carbide, I do plan on taking off most of the bark off the boards I resaw, no use risking premature dulling due to sand or other debris.

As for the blade... only the very tip is carbide, and it doesn't look like it can be resharpened, but Don from Toolcenter said they do have someone that would sharpen it. I would guess it would only be possible once if at all. He did say that due to the variable tooth pattern, the guy isn't crazy about doing it, and I think it is like $45 or $65 per, but its better than the entire cost of the blade again.

The teeth, my gosh, talk about precision sharpened... they have a table saw like profile with chippers and rakers. So far, I would say it works.

The blade cuts smooth enough for me to get a 12" piece of cedar perfectly smooth using only a scraper in about a minute and half. Better then the timberwolf blade I could actually measure the striations with!

So far... I would gladly say despite my initial issues (motor & tracking), this has been quite a great purchase. I plan on saving and getting a cyclonic dust collector next, then perhaps a 6" or 8" shelix head jointer.

Then... hehe, it's a NOVA DVR!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh boy Mike.......... I love the way your cutting jig works. Great job.
That elm looks better than I originally thought. Anxious to see what you do with it. Pictures pictures pictures.........lol


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mako Mike said:


> To answer your question sir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw your reply today.......That is one nice set up you have there.....I wish the video was longer...LOL....


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know, old thread, but do you have more details about the resaw guide/track build? Looks fantastic. I have access to plenty of wood I could resaw...

Also, if you haven't gotten a cyclone yet, look at Oneida. They have some decent systems (though some overpriced.)


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Mako Mike said:


> I plan on saving and getting a cyclonic dust collector next, then perhaps a 6" or 8" shelix head jointer.
> 
> Then... hehe, it's a NOVA DVR!


Buy the dust collector ASAP...I bought a Grizzly dust collector (big fan of Grizz. Comparable to 20-30 year old Delta/Jet tools).

Seriously...as much teak and aromatic red cedar as you do. Those exotics are rot-proof becuase they are full of chemicals. It's like poison ivy - builds up over time; I know people who are unable to woodwork becuase of an allergy. Walnut is the same way. Same for epoxy, as far as that goes...

Most of my woodworking is in beetle-kill lodgepole pine now. It's get a really pretty blue mineral stain, it's $.50/bd ft, growth rings are 50 to the inch, and I like creating an economic incentive for people to cut that stuff down before Colorado goes up in smoke some summer.

Did a bunch of door and window casings.


----------

